# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է վարչապետ Ա. Մարգարյանը

## քաղաքացի

Կաթվածից տանը մահացել է ՀՀ վարչապետ, ՀՀԿ ղեկավար Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանը: Այս մասին փոխանցեցին ՀՀԿ լրատվական ծառայությունում: 

http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=46979

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Ցավում եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Goga

Կորցրեցինք մեր  քաղաքական լավ գործիչներից մեկին, շատ եմ ցավում :Sad:

----------


## Հենո

Ցավակցում եմ…

----------


## Ուրվական

Սրտի խոր ցավով տեղեկացա, որ այսօր առավոտյան սրտի կաթվածից վախճանվել է ՀՀ վարչապետ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանը:

Հարց. ի՞նչ կփոխվի սրանից հետո: Հանրապետական կուսակցության ղեկավարները քչանում են:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Իրոք կորուստա, Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանը իրոք վայելում էր  շատ շատերի անկեղծ համակրանքը: Շատ քչերինա հաջողվում հասցնել լինել միաժամանակ լավ մարդ և լավ քաղաքական գործիչ:

----------


## Array

Ափսոս,իրոք շատ ափսոս։Նա մեր քաղաքական դաշտի այն փոքրաթիվ գործիչներից էր,ովքեր կարող են իրենց այդպես անվանել

----------


## murmushka

Ցավում եմ.. քաղաքականությամբ այնքան ել չեմ հետաքրքրվում, սակայն մարդկային կորուստը այս կյանքում միակ անփոխարինելի, սակայն անխուսափելի երևույթն է.

----------


## Lilushik

Հայրենասեր էր, բարի եվ պարզապես լավ մարդ…
Ես իրոք շատ եմ ցավում, քանի որ կոցրեցինք մի լավ անձնավորության, ով մտածում էր ազգի ապագայի մասին: :Sad:

----------


## Mesrop

Ցավակցում եմ…

----------


## John

միանում եմ ցավակցություններին…

----------


## Fobus

Շատ լավ մարդ էր : Շատ եմ ցավում :

----------


## Tumbler

Ցավակցում եմ. Շատ լավ մարդ էր. Կաթվածն էլ միշտ լավ մարդկանցա էլի տանում.

----------


## Enipra

Այն սակավաթիվ քաղաքական գործիչներից էր, ում ես իսկապես հարգում էի թե՛ հավասարակշիռ քաղաքականության, թե՛ մարդկային նկարագրի համար։ Իրոք շատ եմ ափսոսում։  :Sad: 

Մենք բարեկամներ ունենք, ովքեր Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի ընտանիքի մտերիմ հարևաններից են։ Որ հիշում եմ՝ ինչքան լավ բաներ էին պատմում նրա մասին, է՜հ   :Cray:

----------

